# Any other PCOS'ers in NI?



## terrif (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

I'm 26, Living just outside belfast and have been recently diagnosed with PCOS for which i've been started on metformin 1500mg per day. Had no cycles before starting this for a year and have been on metformin 3 months and had 2 cycles. Husbands sperm analysis is normal, i'm awaiting an HSG and laparotomy. Just wondering if there are any other ladies with PCOS currently TTC in NI?


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hi terrif! I am under investigation for PCOS but not on any medication. My hsg showed a blocked right tube so I don't think it's PCOS! Hopefully get some answers when I see the consultant in a week!


----------

